# Forum > MMO > MMO Exploits|Hacks > Defiance Exploits|Hacks >  Fast XP with Rampage - Hellbug Extermination - 2700XP per 2:30

## mrnice

*Fast XP with Rampage - Hellbug Extermination*

Hi, just wanna share this with you. I received this tip from a colleague. It´s very nice to bring up your XP very fast.

All you have to do is *Rampage Hellbug Extermination*. You can do this over and over. The XP you get depends on your aiming, but if you done this 2-3 times, you will always get a gold medal. This gives me up to *2700XP per 2:30 min.* On my level 440.. this is very good i guess...

Also you received a few mods and weapons. 

Here is a youtube vid, if you don´t know which Rampage i mean.

----------


## zirocks

need bot to do this  :Wink:

----------

